# Ar's Annual Meet, Raffle Item



## Hawker 1 (Jan 28, 2014)

One item down and three more to go. Great Wood from Mike .It looks really rich .
Annual meet is a hunting long weekend at a Duck lodge in South Arkansas . We hope to have 20 to 30 Falconers attend .

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks nice!!!!! Have fun at the raffle, m


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 28, 2014)

I like it, nice job. Can you show a closeup of the sides? Is that marquetry, painting, pyrography,or something else? 

Thanks, 
- jason


----------



## DKMD (Jan 28, 2014)

Very cool! +1 on that side shot!


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 28, 2014)

tocws2002 said:


> I like it, nice job. Can you show a closeup of the sides? Is that marquetry, painting, pyrography,or something else?
> 
> Thanks,
> - jason


It's pyro. I have always like woodburning sense I was a Kid. Now that I am retired I have started playing around with it again. Sort of like painting by numbers.
Just copy a picture onto wood and burn the outlines and add some detail .


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2014)

Pyro?? Nice job- you are doing more then playing with it!!


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 28, 2014)

Hawker 1 said:


> One item down and three more to go. Great Wood from Mike .It looks really rich .
> Annual meet is a hunting long weekend at a Duck lodge in South Arkansas . We hope to have 20 to 30 Falconers attend .


Wow, really nice!,


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 2, 2014)

tocws2002 said:


> I like it, nice job. Can you show a closeup of the sides? Is that marquetry, painting, pyrography,or something else?
> 
> Thanks,
> - jason


Sorry for late answer but just got back from the annual meet . Had a great time ,caught game rabbits and squ.s several ducks . My wine rack was a hit and they loved the cutting boards also.
Here are the close up of the woodburning but a little out of focus trying to enlarge them. Tks to several for the hard woods for cutting boards and Mike for the maple for the wine rack. I had about six wanting one also. Tried to be nice but if it becomes a job it will not be fun.


----------

